# Kegel weights?



## LeananSidhe (Feb 6, 2018)

Any ladies here use them? Which ones do you like?

I was recently sent some weighted kegel balls from a company on Amazon (toy tester). I thought it would be great because I hate doing boring kegels. 
The set came with a holder for one ball (beginner) and a holder for 2 balls (advanced) and then 2 lighter weight balls and 2 heavier weight balls. According to the directions, you work your way up. 
I started with the “beginner” ball...way too easy. So I tried the heavier one and kept it in with no effort. This morning I tried the 2 lighter weight balls together. I took a shower and got ready and almost forgot that I even had them in. 

I’m happy that my muscles are apparently fairly strong but I’m worried I’m doing something wrong. Should I just go up the the “advanced” weights?


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

Read this first:

https://drjengunter.wordpress.com/2...ybe-she-shouldnt-put-jade-eggs-in-her-vagina/

BTW, not a lady, I just remembered a recent podcast with this person "Dr. Vagina" talking about the harm of jade egg fad.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

anonmd said:


> Read this first:
> 
> https://drjengunter.wordpress.com/2...ybe-she-shouldnt-put-jade-eggs-in-her-vagina/
> 
> BTW, not a lady, I just remembered a recent podcast with this person "Dr. Vagina" talking about the harm of jade egg fad.



The biggest concern with GOOP's jade egg recommendation was that jade is porous and using a jade egg internally could possibly result in bacterial growth that could cause health problems. A kegel weight constructed from a material that can be properly sanitized wouldn't have that issue. 

Then there's also the fact that jade eggs were promoted by GOOP as being able to cleanse and detoxify, balance hormones and improve female energy. None of which are even remotely scientifically valid claims. If you're into crystals and such, then there's probably little harm in believing jade will help with whatever. It's woo, but as long as you're using the jade in a way that is unlikely to give you toxic shock syndrome - say, in your pocket or as a pendant or some such - you're probably fine. Again, though, it's doubtful that people using kegel weights made from modern materials would be in it for the mystical properties.

Kegel weights made to be easily sanitized and retrieved, used for short periods of time to exercise the kegel muscles, might not be a miracle cure. But if they encourage women to do their kegel exercises, then they may help some people and are unlikely to be harmful.


----------



## LeananSidhe (Feb 6, 2018)

anonmd said:


> Read this first:
> 
> https://drjengunter.wordpress.com/2...ybe-she-shouldnt-put-jade-eggs-in-her-vagina/
> 
> BTW, not a lady, I just remembered a recent podcast with this person "Dr. Vagina" talking about the harm of jade egg fad.


This does nothing for me. I’m not talking about GOOP “magic”.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

LeananSidhe said:


> Any ladies here use them? Which ones do you like?
> 
> I was recently sent some weighted kegel balls from a company on Amazon (toy tester). I thought it would be great because I hate doing boring kegels.
> The set came with a holder for one ball (beginner) and a holder for 2 balls (advanced) and then 2 lighter weight balls and 2 heavier weight balls. According to the directions, you work your way up.
> ...


Yes try the advanced ones.

If they are also no problem then what you have learned is that your muscles down there are in great shape! You only need upkeep kegels to keep them in great shape.

At that point, if you want to use the balls anyway, some women find that using them causes arousal, and they walk around with them in for pleasure rather than exercise. Some women have them in and bring themselves to O for the added experience.


----------



## LeananSidhe (Feb 6, 2018)

Rowan said:


> The biggest concern with GOOP's jade egg recommendation was that jade is porous and using a jade egg internally could possibly result in bacterial growth that could cause health problems. A kegel weight constructed from a material that can be properly sanitized wouldn't have that issue.
> 
> Then there's also the fact that jade eggs were promoted by GOOP as being able to cleanse and detoxify, balance hormones and improve female energy. None of which are even remotely scientifically valid claims. If you're into crystals and such, then there's probably little harm in believing jade will help with whatever. It's woo, but as long as you're using the jade in a way that is unlikely to give you toxic shock syndrome - say, in your pocket or as a pendant or some such - you're probably fine. Again, though, it's doubtful that people using kegel weights made from modern materials would be in it for the mystical properties.
> 
> Kegel weights made to be easily sanitized and retrieved, used for short periods of time to exercise the kegel muscles, might not be a miracle cure. But if they encourage women to do their kegel exercises, then they may help some people and are unlikely to be harmful.


Yeah, I’m just looking for a more interesting way to remember to do kegel exercises....not any weird GOOP stuff.


----------



## LeananSidhe (Feb 6, 2018)

Faithful Wife said:


> LeananSidhe said:
> 
> 
> > Any ladies here use them? Which ones do you like?
> ...


Thanks! I just assumed that I would need to start as a beginner since I’ve had 3 children and rarely ever do normal kegels. So I’m happy to be wrong, I guess.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

LeananSidhe said:


> I was recently sent some weighted kegel balls from a company on Amazon (toy tester).


I'll refrain from commenting on kegels since I am a dude, but I must ask... how does one get on a list of people to just receive stuff from Amazon? I've always noticed the reviews where people admit getting something complementary...

Bit jealous, 
Badsanta


----------



## LeananSidhe (Feb 6, 2018)

badsanta said:


> LeananSidhe said:
> 
> 
> > I was recently sent some weighted kegel balls from a company on Amazon (toy tester).
> ...


I ordered something and it came with a coupon for a free product. When I emailed them about the free product they asked if I wanted to test products. I was pretty excited. I pay for the product but once I get it and leave a review they send me a refund through PayPal. I only get to do it for 3 items but they also email me special “overstock” items that I can get for free. 

I mean, it would be nice if it was for something more useful than sex toys but it’s definitely been fun! I’ve gotten free lube, kegel balls, a g spot rabbit vibe, a weird tongue vibe thing, and a fleshlight type thing for the husband. I’m sure Amazon thinks I’m a total perv.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

LeananSidhe said:


> I ordered something and it came with a coupon for a free product. When I emailed them about the free product they asked if I wanted to test products. I was pretty excited. I pay for the product but once I get it and leave a review they send me a refund through PayPal. I only get to do it for 3 items but they also email me special “overstock” items that I can get for free.
> 
> I mean, it would be nice if it was for something more useful than sex toys but it’s definitely been fun! I’ve gotten free lube, kegel balls, a g spot rabbit vibe, a weird tongue vibe thing, and a fleshlight type thing for the husband. *I’m sure Amazon thinks I’m a total perv.*


Lol, hopefully you don't have cause to return them.

"Thank you for calling Amazon customer support, how may I assist you?"
"I need to return order 2828282828"
"Ok, the order for the... Dragon Rod Vibrating Prostate Dildo?"


----------



## LeananSidhe (Feb 6, 2018)

BioFury said:


> Lol, hopefully you don't have cause to return them.
> 
> "Thank you for calling Amazon customer support, how may I assist you?"
> "I need to return order 2828282828"
> "Ok, the order for the... Dragon Rod Vibrating Prostate Dildo?"


They actually keep trying to send me a prostate vibe! Haha! The hubs says no way. 

Luckily, I’m supposed to contact the company directly (not amazon) if there’s a problem with anything. It will definitely suck if I have an issue with another amazon order and customer service has to pull up my recent orders...yikes.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

LeananSidhe said:


> They actually keep trying to send me a prostate vibe! Haha! The hubs says no way.
> 
> Luckily, I’m supposed to contact the company directly (not amazon) if there’s a problem with anything. It will definitely suck if I have an issue with another amazon order and customer service has to pull up my recent orders...yikes.


Haha, still, I wonder what the women who work in the customer service department of companies like Fleshlight think when they get calls.


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

BioFury said:


> Lol, hopefully you don't have cause to return them.
> 
> "Thank you for calling Amazon customer support, how may I assist you?"
> "I need to return order 2828282828"
> "Ok, the order for the... Dragon Rod Vibrating Prostate Dildo?"


I called Amazon when my prostate vibe didn't work. They sent me a refund immediately and told me to not worry about sending the vibe back. I repaired the broken wire and have enjoyed it.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

I never stop learning on this website...even when I don’t want too! LOL


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

LeananSidhe said:


> I ordered something and it came with a coupon for a free product.


Thanks for the feedback! I'll start paying more attention to all those little pieces of paper that come inside my online orders


----------



## clb0208 (Aug 15, 2011)

I was just talking to my co-workers about these eggs. One was looking into it to help with stress incontinence. I was reading about the "tricks" you can teach your vagina through isolating specific muscles. I must say I hit the gym pretty often, but never realized how much neglect I was showing to my most prized muscles.... Think I am ordering some today.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Possible TJ here?

What do these things do?

If they could help Mrs. C with overall health, including better control over the urge to urinate, I'm interested.

She is very snug and sexually responsive as far as intercouse goes and I thought that was all this stuff was good for?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> Possible TJ here?
> 
> What do these things do?
> 
> ...


Kegel exercises are well known for helping women with urinary and incontinence issues.You don’t use the weights for this though.
Google it,there are plenty of instruction videos available.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Some men like boobs some men like legs some like a round ass.....but all men like nice keagle muscels.


----------

